# Eye Medical Standards



## Nate2664 (23 Apr 2017)

I have an eye condition where it causes a lazy eye in one eye and me to be unable to lift my eye lids as high as normal people. I am currently in army cadets and am able to paricipate in all the activities (expeditions, marksmanship etc) without it interfering and it doesn't interfere in my daily life either. Would that disqualify me from enlisting? I know I should talk to a recruiter about it but I wanted other people's opinions first


----------



## mariomike (23 Apr 2017)

Nate2664 said:
			
		

> I have an eye condition where it causes a lazy eye in one eye and me to be unable to lift my eye lids as high as normal people.



Vision Questions Megathread, Categories, Problems etc. 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/432.0
31 pages.

See also,

Lazy Eye mega thread  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/88325.0

Lazy eye
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+vision&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=TiP9WKqyOq378AfG9oHgBg&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+%22lazy+eye%22&spf=180

_As always,_  Recruiting ( Medical ) is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## da1root (24 Apr 2017)

mariomike said:
			
		

> _As always,_  Recruiting ( Medical ) is your most trusted source of information.



To add onto mariomike's statement... no one on here is going to be able to tell you whether you'll be able to enroll or not.  Part of the Recruiting Process is seeing Medical Staff; only those Medical are qualified in being able to make a determination on your suitability for the CAF.


----------

